# Problem with SSD



## Andrijana (Sep 3, 2017)

A month ago I had problem with my computer, it froze and i restarted it, after restart it couldn't boot. 
Every time I tried to turn on computer it was blue screen with message INACCESSIBLE BOOT DEVICE.
I had one week of work to try to fix it and I did, by installing windows on my HDD, and boot from it.
Now, I can acces all of my files i have on ssd, start programs and all, programs aren't listed in control panel programs list, and I cant format it.
I dont know whats the problem. Every time i try to format it say Windows was unable to complete format.
Is there any problem with perrmisions or what? Really, i dont have any idea how to fix it, and i want to use my ssd normaly. 
I will upload pictures with some infromations, so if anyone can help PLEASE!
Im using windows 10, ssd Patriot SPARK 256gb, SATA 6Gbps.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. Disconnect the SSD
3. Ensure you can still boot and load windows
4. Before we proceed if the answer to 3 is YES
Do you have any data on the SSD that you need


----------



## Andrijana (Sep 3, 2017)

Well, I boot from my HDD, my SSD is pluged, but I dont have any use of it.
So, if I unplug it I don't think anything would change, but I will try anyway.
I dont have any data od ssd that i need, cause i copied everything i needed on external drives.
So, i tried DISKPART formatting, normal formating, restoring bios to deafult, so nothink didnt work.
Any other solutions?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your decision
If you wish to proceed without checking what if ANY part this SSD is contributing to Windows loading - then that is your choice
Please list the diskpart cmds you have tried


----------



## Andrijana (Sep 3, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> Your decision
> If you wish to proceed without checking what if ANY part this SSD is contributing to Windows loading - then that is your choice
> Please list the diskpart cmds you have tried


I found this online, and tried, but nothing changed.
DISKPART> list disk
DISKPART> select disk (id)
DISKPART> online disk (if the disk is not online)
DISKPART> attributes disk clear readonly
DISKPART> clean
DISKPART> convert mbr (or gpt)
DISKPART> create partition primary
DISKPART> select part 1
DISKPART> active (if this is the boot partition)
DISKPART> format fs=ntfs label=(name) quick
DISKPART> assign letter (letter)
DISKPART> list volume


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Open a cmd prompt at boot via
restart
hold shift key
in the restart go advanced options cmd prompt
at this stage
run from cmd prompt
diskpart
list disk
select disk
clean (Do not use Clean all on an SSD)

You cannot clean via diskpart - that disc on cmd prompt in windows

BE aware that in recovery you need to carefully check which disk you are selecting


----------



## Andrijana (Sep 3, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> Open a cmd prompt at boot via
> restart
> hold shift key
> in the restart go advanced options cmd prompt
> ...


Nothing happens when i hold shift.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Method 1: SHIFT + Restart*

Hold down either *SHIFT* key while tapping or clicking on *Restart*, available from any _Power_ icon.

*Tip:* _Power_ icons are available throughout Windows 10 and Windows 8 as well as from the sign-in/lock screen.

*Note:* This method does not seem to work with the on-screen keyboard. You'll need to have a physical keyboard connected to your computer or device to open the Advanced Startup Options menu this way.


Wait while the Advanced Startup Options menu opens.
*Method 2: Settings Menu*


Tap or click on *Settings*.
Tap or click on the *Update & security* icon, near the bottom of the window.
Choose *Recovery* from the list of options on the left of the _UPDATE & SECURITY_ window.
Locate _Advanced startup_, at the bottom of the list of options on your right.
Tap or click on *Restart now*.
Wait through the _Please wait_ message until Advanced Startup Options opens.
then go cmd prompt

When you reply please type in box that appears when you return to the topic, not by clicking reply on my post as that, as you can see quotes back all I have posted


----------



## Andrijana (Sep 3, 2017)

Okay, I did everything, what now?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What now? depends on what the result was
Did the cmds work


----------



## Andrijana (Sep 3, 2017)

Well, it said suceeded on cleaning disk.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So what do you want help with now then as you posted that you wanted to format (clean the disc) to presumably start again with the installation of windows on the disc.
W hen you disconnect the mechanical hard drive and boot from the install media the installation procedure will then partition the disc for you in GPT format and you then complete the install


----------



## Andrijana (Sep 3, 2017)

God, it isnt formatted.
Everything is the same.
Why would I ask......


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will leave it with you
I apologise I cannot help further


----------



## Andrijana (Sep 3, 2017)

Im sure you can, but your choice.


----------

